# How did you get started grooming?



## Groomer5220 (Mar 16, 2009)

I know that a lot of groomers are on here so I was wondering how you got a big business going. Did you just keep practicing and practicing and then finally got really good or did you read books and take online classes? I am trying to learn more and more so one day I can be something big in the dog grooming business.


----------



## Tangles_42 (Jan 20, 2009)

Groomer5220 said:


> I know that a lot of groomers are on here so I was wondering how you got a big business going. Did you just keep practicing and practicing and then finally got really good or did you read books and take online classes? I am trying to learn more and more so one day I can be something big in the dog grooming business.


Hi, I went straight from school to work in kennels, It was a boarding kennel and cattery, we also used to breed and show St. Bernards. That was where I learned to groom. That was 37 years ago, and I'm still learning!!
I've run my own small dog grooming salon for 30 years.
Good Luck with your grooming.


----------



## Groomer5220 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! I will keep learning new things!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I apprenticed under a few groomers at a very busy vet clinic in an affluent area. I read everything I could online on the pro grooming forums, studied show dogs at shows, and attended every trade show/seminar within a days driving distance that I possibly could. I still do all that, and compete at the trade shows and have learned SO much from that. I would not be half the groomer I am now had I never started competing. The trade shows have great seminars, from the business side down to bathing and everything in between. I learn something new all the time. Thats what I love about this industry..you never stop learning and getting better.


----------



## Groomer5220 (Mar 16, 2009)

Graco, I really appreciate you telling me because by you telling me that I just learned a bunch of new things! I have a few questions for you.....what pro grooming forums did you talk on? and Which trade shows and seminars would you reccomend to me? Thanks,

Groomer 5220


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

I started as a teenager working for a kennel of Irish Water Spaniels as kennel help and there I learned to brush out and bathe those curly coated beasties! I once took a couple youngsters out in a field for some exercise and when I came back the lady I worked for said, "I hope you had fun! Now you get to get all the foxtails out of their coats!" Boy, did I learn my lesson...a couple of hours later and several piles of burrs and foxtails later. 
Next, I worked at a grooming shop as a brusher and bather. That was where I learned to work hard. 
Several years after that I enrolled in a grooming school. I worked as a groomer in other shops for many, many years after that and finally 5 years ago I bought my own business! I've been working with dogs for 25 years now!

I wanted to add that the greatest thing I've learned from being a dog groomer, and I get more and more of this as the years go by, is PATIENCE!


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

I started by going to a three month full time grooming school. After that I gained experience by just dong hands on work and reading a lot online in from books.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Groomer, there are a few very, very good pro grooming forums online, with MANY members all over the world. On those boards are also many of the elite in the industry, judges, speakers, Groom Team members, etc. and the wealth of knowledge is unlimited. Groomers.net, petgroomer.com, and groomertogroomer.com are the largest, most valuable sites. If you don't already recieve Groomer To Groomer magazine, suscribe, its free, and has much info on the trade shows, contests, etc as well as great articles. For more info on trade shows and competitions, seminars, etc. you can find that info on those grooming sites, as well as at Groomteamusa.com There is generally one a month, somewhere in the country, and sometimes there are a few a month. The next big one is in Columbia, SC the end of May, and is put on by the National Dog Groomers Association of America. There is on in July in KY, one in August in IL, another in August in TX, one in Sept in PA, etc. There are also many hands on seminars given my speakers and contest judges all over the country at different times too. Super Styling Sessions by Sue Zecco and Jay Scruggs are held regularly all over the country too. You can find that info in Groomer to Groomer, and on the grooming forums as well as Groomer's Choice Pet Products catalogs and website. Another great way to learn a specific breed if you are struggling with one, or need to fine tune it is thru your local breed clubs. I have held grooming seminars at my salon for my state Airedale club, and most breed clubs have grooming seminars a few times a year. When I was competing on English Setters, I was grooming free for a local breeder in exchange for her help and knowledge of the breed trims. There are so many ways to learn, and even if its a breed you don't see much in your salon, you will still learn things that you can apply to other breeds, even mixed breeds, and help to develop your eye. Having a developed eye is SO important in grooming, and seeing grooms done by other groomers helps to develop that eye too, so you don't get caught in a rut and lose your eye for detail in your own grooms. Let me know if you need any other info on the trade shows and such or can't find the sites.


----------



## Groomer5220 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks SO much Graco,

I am going to check out groomer to groomer and subscribe to it and I'll look at the forums and seminars too! Thanks so much, you must be a professional!


----------



## Electroclash (Mar 27, 2009)

I started with Nash Academy 

There I can learn all I need about dogs, their behavior, habits, breeds etc. and after that I go to practical training and learn how to groom 


Take a look at their web site :

www.nashacademy.com


----------



## Pit_Bull_Lady (Feb 4, 2009)

I wanted to learn to groom, so I got a job as a bather at a grooming salon.

They told me I would have to do bathing and brushing for a year before I would start learning to do haircuts.

Well, I got lucky, and one of the groomers quit after I had been there 9 months, so they started teaching me to clip early.

That was 21 years ago, and I've been grooming ever since....


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

I apprenticed under a master groomer. Schools are fine, but don't teach you what you need to know. They only teach the basics and you still have to go to a shop and learn how to do patterns. Online courses don't help much. Yeah, you may get a certificate, but you don't have any hands on experience. Nobody is going to hire a groomer that learned online.


----------

